# Hello from Minnesota, US.....



## krazy foot (Jan 20, 2009)

8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome any thing to say for yourself


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Hahaha... yeah anything?

I guess a big smilie should describe everything!!! 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

hello and welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)




----------

